# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Acueducto Pontcysyllte

## Jonasino

> Catalogado como Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco, el Acueducto Pontcysyllte, una hazaña de ingeniría de la Revolución Industrial, es un acueducto navegable que lleva el Canal Llangollen sobre el valle del río Dee en el Condado de Wrexham del noreste de Gales.
> 
> Terminado en 1805, es el acueducto más largo y alto en Gran Bretaña, ya que tiene una longitud de 18 km que requirió soluciones importantes y audaces de ingeniería civil, en especial ya que fue construido sin utilizar bloqueos que fueconcebido por el célebre ingeniero Thomas Telford.
> 
> El uso tanto de hierro fundido y hierro forjado en el acueducto permitió la construcción de arcos ligeros y fuertes produciendo un efecto de conjunto que es a la vez monumental y elegante. La propiedad está inscrita como una obra maestra del genio creativo, y como una síntesis notable de los conocimientos técnicos de Europa.
> 
> También se reconoce como un conjunto innovador que inspiró a muchos proyectos en todo el mundo. Se trata de un canal de hierro fundido construúdo por encima del río en costillas arqueadas de hierro realizadas en diecinueve pilares de mampostería. Cada tramo es de 53 pies (16 m) de ancho.

----------

HUESITO (28-abr-2015),Los terrines (28-abr-2015)

----------

